# How ugly are these?



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Burton AK 3L Skid Hi-Top Mens Snowboard Pants 2009 here is a website that shows a good pick of the pants.

I HAVE THE TIGER CAMO ONES


----------



## epicaustin13 (Feb 26, 2010)

go to us.bape.com and click shop.
look for the gray leopard camo jacket. For some reason this site doesnt use the whole URL thing. :/

Anyways I think that would look pretty cool


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

ive come to the conclusion to jsut send them back. Leopard on top of tiger would be a little too much pattern for anyone.

Gonna start the process over and hope to find some nice pants.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

epicaustin13 said:


> go to us.bape.com and click shop.
> look for the gray leopard camo jacket. For some reason this site doesnt use the whole URL thing. :/
> 
> Anyways I think that would look pretty cool


its a nylon shell lol and its $313 
bape is dead unless ur a 16 year old rapper wanabee
and the quality of bape has fallen off since bape LA opened at the same time they opened 2-3 other shops in japan

go 4 a grey jacket


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i wouldnt return those just because you got them for such a good price. go with a gray or light blue jacket or just buy the next good jacket off of sac, wm, etc for agood price and not car about matching :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

crazyface said:


> i wouldnt return those just because you got them for such a good price. go with a gray or light blue jacket or just buy the next good jacket off of sac, wm, etc for agood price and not car about matching :dunno:


The picture on the website is kinda deceiving. There is more camo pattern all over the pants and they are more metallic colors. So rather than light grey, it's more silver.

I was thinking a blue jacket.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Burton AK 3L Hover Pants Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

here's a better spot to peep these.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

have you seen the majority of riders out there??? matching is not part of the vocab. who cares man!


----------



## rodal126 (Feb 27, 2009)

I got the same pants and use a plain black AK jacket.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Personally, I'm more apt to match a solid with a crazy pattern. Black, charcoal, or a darker blue would work with those, IMO.


----------

